# Making a colloidal silver generator.....



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

or thats the plan anyway..... I bought my 1/2 ounce of .9999 silver. We have been using someone elses homemade colloidal silver and its working great so I have decided to make my own. My understanding is that it has to be a very precise process to get it right.

There are lots of internet tutorials on this and the generators seem very simple but has anyone here made one? Have you tested the ppm and checked for the presence of harmful compounds? Did you use tap or distilled H2O? What is your generator made out of (materials)? How do you make it a suspension so that the colloidal silver is homogeneous? How many volts do you use?

Lots of questions I know but Id really love to hear from people who have experience with this.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

NataliaTwoDoes said:


> or thats the plan anyway..... I bought my 1/2 ounce of .9999 silver. We have been using someone elses homemade colloidal silver and its working great so I have decided to make my own. My understanding is that it has to be a very precise process to get it right.
> 
> There are lots of internet tutorials on this and the generators seem very simple but has anyone here made one? Have you tested the ppm and checked for the presence of harmful compounds? Did you use tap or distilled H2O? What is your generator made out of (materials)? How do you make it a suspension so that the colloidal silver is homogeneous? How many volts do you use?
> 
> Lots of questions I know but Id really love to hear from people who have experience with this.


 You don't need a special generator, just use an adapter, cut off the end and wire it to 2 pieces of silver. The higher the voltage the faster it generates. Use distilled H2O, and rinse your jar with it before putting in clean distilled water to generate in. You can either make them out of batteries or an old adapter. Since you have so many adapters laying around, that is what I use. Free is better than buying batteries.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

I only have one piece of silver thats okay right? Its a coin that I got from a dealer..... I thought that the two wires could be attached to the one silver piece which would be immersed in the water. 

As for the adapter I thought in order to get the colloidal silver to be the right sized particles the voltage should be specific like 27 volts or something similar. I will be looking for some old cell adapters to rewire. Thank you Mekasmom!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You need two pieces of silver, one on each wire. Depending on your coin, you have to be careful. Few coins are .999 silver. Bullion or pure silver wire is safer simply because it is pure silver at .999.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

okay thanks, the coin says .999 on it, I will look into finding a second piece.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Canadian Maple Leaf coins are .999 and safe to use. Don't know about other coins. Mine seems to have better quality (more effective) when "cooked" slowly. I just use 3 9 volt batteries that I've used forever.


----------



## paulsadler08 (1 mo ago)

NataliaTwoDoes said:


> okay thanks, the coin says .999 on it, I will look into finding a second piece.


you could possibly cut the one in half....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

paulsadler08 said:


> you could possibly cut the one in half....


This is an 11 year old post. The OP hasn't been here since 2016, so I doubt she will read/respond to your post.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pony said:


> This is an 11 year old post. The OP hasn't been here since 2016, so I doubt she will read/respond to your post.


Post and run. I doubt they will be back to check for replies.


----------

